# This one is for the hubby



## makeitsew2750 (Jan 23, 2011)

I finished a felted hat for myself not long ago and my husband was very impressed and made the statement he would like to have a felted wool cowboy hat so that put me on a ,mission to find a pattern. I finally found one and then let him decide what color he wanted it to be. This is what I made for him along with an Inkle loom woven band. He is thrilled with how it turned out and has had a lot of compliments on it. I think I will be entering it in our local county fair.


----------



## omahelen (Jan 3, 2013)

Wow that is so good, no wonder he is pleased with it.

Well done


----------



## maureenb (Apr 1, 2011)

Great job..have him model it..


----------



## marilyngf (Nov 5, 2011)

great job well done


----------



## jadancey (May 13, 2011)

Wow, that is really great.


----------



## onegrannygoose (May 13, 2011)

that is super. Job well done


----------



## ChristmasTree (Nov 28, 2011)

Great job. A winner for sure.


----------



## kiffer (Jun 3, 2011)

Beautiful job...


----------



## Sarah Chana (Apr 15, 2014)

A 5 Star Job!


----------



## Montana Gramma (Dec 19, 2012)

Stupendous!


----------



## janneygirl (Jul 6, 2011)

Really a great hat! I think you should enter it in the Fair, too. Can see why he was impressed.


----------



## momm (Jul 14, 2013)

It is beautiful. Love it.


----------



## Howdi95 (Apr 17, 2011)

That is fantastic. Would never have thought it was "home made". (I don't mean that as an insult, it just looks so "shop bought", what with the band and all.)


----------



## Sewalaskan (Sep 7, 2013)

Beautiful!! great job


----------



## BarbaraBL (Nov 27, 2013)

Definitely a winner! You did a wonderful job!


----------



## pinsandneedles (Jan 31, 2012)

Awsome!!!!Stetson has nothing on you. Yeah, lets see it modeled.


----------



## Kathie (Mar 29, 2011)

Wow. That is impressive. Beautiful job.


----------



## Jill2 (Sep 30, 2011)

Beautiful!
What pattern did you end up using?
I recently purchased one on Ravelry but was a bit overwhelmed by the pages & pages of instructions.


----------



## makeitsew2750 (Jan 23, 2011)

This is the pattern I ended up using http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/wild-wooly-and-western-cowboy-hat there were a few things I had to learn how to do like how to do twining which I had no idea what it was and because I used worsted weight yarn doubled it was a little fidgety but I got it done. For the most part a pretty easy and straight forward pattern and I want to do another one in a different color and maybe using a different wood yarn. I also shaved all the fuzz off of the hat after it was felted to make it look smoother. This was knit with Lion Brand Fisherman's Wool and used a little over the one skein.


----------



## Rosette (Oct 7, 2011)

Amazing! Gold star for you.


----------



## barcar (Jun 16, 2011)

You did a great job! You should enter it in the fair.


----------



## Jill2 (Sep 30, 2011)

Yep...that's the same pattern I bought....gonna pull it out and have another look.
Hope you won't mind if I drop you a PM if I run into a snag...&#128521;


----------



## mama879 (Jan 27, 2011)

A blue ribbon for shore. You did a great job on it. Go tex..


----------



## makeitsew2750 (Jan 23, 2011)

I'd be happy to help you any way I can with the pattern. Thank you everyone for all the nice compliments on the hat. It was a real labor of love because I know when my husband asks for me to knit him something, he really does want it.


----------



## mombr4 (Apr 21, 2011)

great hat, can see why he is pleased, Will probably win if you enter it in the fair.


----------



## crafterwantabe (Feb 26, 2013)

That is great!!!!


----------



## Jill2 (Sep 30, 2011)

makeitsew2750 said:


> I'd be happy to help you any way I can with the pattern. Thank you everyone for all the nice compliments on the hat. It was a real labor of love because I know when my husband asks for me to knit him something, he really does want it.


Thank you! Won't be for a while as too many works in progress...😕


----------



## lil rayma (Mar 29, 2012)

Who wouldn't love that hat? Fantastic!


----------



## Windbeam (Jul 31, 2011)

Nice work!


----------



## grandmaof7 (Feb 6, 2011)

That is beautiful.


----------



## dev7316 (Sep 2, 2011)

great job. how unique!


----------



## Nana Mc (May 31, 2013)

Wow! Well done!


----------



## gcole (May 7, 2011)

Beautiful job, now a pic of that cowboy modeling his hat..


----------



## saundra51 (Jul 18, 2011)

This is amazing and something I have been wanting to do. Where did you get the form for this hat? OR how did you form it. You did a beautiful job, I am over the top impressed. :thumbup:


----------



## boots (Jan 24, 2011)

omahelen said:


> Wow that is so good, no wonder he is pleased with it.
> 
> Well done


Ditto.


----------



## CherylErasmus (Sep 30, 2013)

WOW!!!


----------



## Patian (May 10, 2011)

Impressive! You may have a problem getting it away from him long enough to enter it in the county fair - good luck!


----------



## Abi_marsden (Aug 5, 2012)

Stunning,it's fab bet hubby looks hunky in it.nout wrong with a cowboy.


----------



## welderhead (Mar 11, 2011)

Was that needle felted or wet? Very good job. Were did you get the pattern, if I may ask?


----------



## SEA (Feb 9, 2011)

Very nice.


----------



## makeitsew2750 (Jan 23, 2011)

This hat was knitted and then put in the washer and taken out when it was small enough then put on a head that I have from beauty school and shaped and left to dry. I ordered the pattern info is up a ways in another post of mine.


----------



## makeitsew2750 (Jan 23, 2011)

Here is what the hat looks like before the amazing transformation.


----------



## Cassews (Apr 10, 2013)

Super job for sure !! Be sure to let us know if you do enter it in the fair and what place it took!


----------



## vjh1530 (Oct 8, 2011)

That is amazing! I have not seen many felted hats, I suspect because they are so difficult to make. If I wasn't a knitter I would never have believed you could actually knit something like that. Your shaping is spot-on. I am sure you will win a big blue ribbon!


----------



## Dianedanusia (Mar 13, 2012)

Great job....definitely a winner! Hats off to you!


----------



## Drenz (Sep 29, 2012)

Well done! Definitely enter it in your county fair.


----------



## Munchn (Mar 3, 2013)

Fabbulous... :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## MPolaski (Mar 14, 2011)

Fabulous work!!


----------



## BlueJay21 (Jan 4, 2013)

I just have to echo what others have said. Absolutely gorgeous. Thank you for posting the pattern information which I have bookmarked for later use. This is something I will definitely be working on in the future.


----------



## LindaRodriguez (Jan 28, 2014)

What a wonderful job! No wonder he's so pleased with it.


----------



## bettytee (Aug 16, 2011)

Wow, you have created a wonderful hat for your husband Well done does not say enough


----------



## Granny-Pearl (Jun 21, 2013)

Amazing! Real talent to achieve this standard! Top prize!


----------



## donnacarlson61 (Nov 20, 2012)

How about a picture of him with the hat?


----------



## Damama (Oct 2, 2011)

Wonderful!


----------



## Gundi2 (May 25, 2012)

wow,that is one nice cowboyhat


----------



## Charlotte80 (Jan 24, 2011)

WOW! A winner for sure. :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## heatherb (Apr 14, 2013)

Yes you should enter the show with your husbands hat it is fab xx


----------



## tat'sgran (Dec 13, 2011)

Stylin'!! xo nice job xo


----------



## Lal (Aug 18, 2013)

A blue ribbon winner if ever I saw one!!!


----------



## firecracker4 (Aug 5, 2011)

OMG, that's awesome!


----------



## glnwhi (Jan 19, 2011)

love it


----------



## Sue Fish (Mar 12, 2011)

Looks great!


----------



## grma16 (Aug 26, 2012)

Great job. Love it.


----------



## gapeach31781 (Oct 16, 2013)

Very impressive!


----------

